# Stratus Plus Info



## Mjr53086 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone out there can give me some good info on my stratus plus. I bought it years ago when I was competing at a kid. I have since switched my focus to hunting and no longer have use for a target bow. I may sell it depending on its value and demand. I have been quoted from $900-$200 for the total package of sights, Easton aluminum arrows and stabilizer, so idk what to believe. Any technical or value info would be much appreciated. I believe the cams are accu wheels and are set at 31”; they are just about on the middle setting so there is room to go up and down. It is currently set at 63#. The Sight is a Sure Loc sight with Swarovski optics (not sure of the power). This bow was shot less then a dozen times and it has been stored in a temperature controlled environment ever since. There are no blemishes or marks on it, it is practically brand new. I know off the shelf it went for $1200. I was told it is still one of the most sought after target bows you can get.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It was a great bow in it's day, but it's day is long past. 

With the 31" draw length, it would fit only a very small percentage of archers. So there won't be much demand for it. 

I doubt that you could get much for it. Certainly less than it's worth, just not much demand.

You might do well with it on ebay.

For most of us, the sight, scope and lens are worth more than everything else.

Good luck with it.
Allen


----------

